# Shooting with female photographer Jamari Lior



## AnhTuNguyen (Mar 19, 2014)

I was shooting the other days with the fellow photographer friend JAMARI LIOR. I think she is truly awesome 
She writes books, do teaching at the university, workshops and modeling. She is also a photographer 
More photos are coming...



> Model: Jamari Lior
> MUA & Hair: Katharina
> Photographer: Anh Tu Nguyen Photography
> Assistant: Thu Thuy



WEBSITE: https://www.anhtunguyen.com/

#1



Memento Mori by Anh Tu Nguyen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Mar 26, 2014)

#2


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 26, 2014)

AnhTuNguyen said:


> #2



Introduce me!?

But really, nice pictures.


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Mar 27, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Introduce me!?
> 
> But really, nice pictures.



what did you mean?


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 27, 2014)

AnhTuNguyen said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Introduce me!?
> ...



Introduce me to her 'cause she's gorgeous.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 3, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> AnhTuNguyen said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



LOL, if you can fly to Germany then yes )
Another one

#3


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 3, 2014)

AnhTuNguyen said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > AnhTuNguyen said:
> ...



Be right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> OTE]
> 
> Be right there!
> 
> ...



It's a long way before you to go :mrgreen:


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 7, 2014)

#4


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 10, 2014)

#5


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 16, 2014)

#6


Facade of Reality by Anh Tu Nguyen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AnhTuNguyen (Apr 22, 2014)

#7


Sombre Dance by Anh Tu Nguyen Photography, on Flickr


----------

